
Any online apps to learn history/ geography/ economics (serious stuff)? - de4sher
At some point i ran into this game:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bramus.github.io&#x2F;mercator-puzzle-redux&#x2F;
...and now I&#x27;m freaked out by the fact that i know where 95% of the countries in the world are, and what their shape is.<p>Does anyone know such games for learning history, economics... or whatever other adult topics like that? :)
======
brylie
[Khan Academy]([https://khanacademy.org](https://khanacademy.org)) has forever
free, study at your own pace, courses in many topics.

------
afarrell
For learning historical narratives, Youtube is honestly pretty great. Crash
Course[1] is good for a broad overview. It presents a fairly coherent
narrative and the advantage of this is that you can then relate any other
historical narrative to this skeleton. Extra History[2] is a good example of a
channel that presents narratives of specific incidents. If you are looking for
a channel focusing on one particular period from lots of different angles, The
Great War is not bad[3].

But none of this is actually going to teach you the skill of inquiry and
skeptically reading different competing historical narratives. You kinda do
need a class for that. A friend of mine is building a startup to make running
one easier: [https://www.beaglelearning.com/](https://www.beaglelearning.com/)

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yocja_N5s1I&list=PLBDA2E52FB...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yocja_N5s1I&list=PLBDA2E52FB1EF80C9&index=1)
,
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL8dPuuaLjXtMwmepBjTSG...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL8dPuuaLjXtMwmepBjTSG593eG7ObzO7s)
, and
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL8dPuuaLjXtPNZwz5_o_5...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL8dPuuaLjXtPNZwz5_o_5uirJ8gQXnhEO)
[2]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbBHk_zLTmY&index=1&list=PLh...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbBHk_zLTmY&index=1&list=PLhyKYa0YJ_5Aq7g4bil7bnGi0A8gTsawu)
[3]
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLB2vhKMBjSxMK8YelHj6V...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLB2vhKMBjSxMK8YelHj6VS6w3KxuKsMvT)

------
SimpleMinds
Sadly, looks like all comments misunderstood your question :(

I was searching for something like that too, but I didn't found anything
interesting. Only usual repeat-until-you-remember style games, like famous now
duolingo. No real games using what you're trying to learn as main mechanic to
encourage learning :(

------
davidc11
Just launched Duolingo flash cards. haven't tried yet. Not just for language
other subjects too.
[https://tinycards.duolingo.com](https://tinycards.duolingo.com)

------
roschdal
Freeciv-web at [https://play.freeciv.org](https://play.freeciv.org) is a game
which could teach some history and geography.

